
Lever (YC S12) Raises $20M for Hiring Software at Netflix, Reddit and Lyft - nateps
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2016/01/26/lever-raises-20-million-to-help-lyft-hire
======
dschnurr
Lever is an awesome product, really excited for them. One feature that I'd
love to see is something like calendly or x.ai that allows the candidate to
schedule a time based on the interviewers calendar availability–going back and
forth in emails to schedule a time for phone interviews can get very tedious.

------
johnny99
HR software hadn't seen much innovation for years, it's refreshing to see
newer entrants getting money and traction. We use Lever's API, it's a delight.

------
sf_freelife
Lever is probably the most innovative ATS on the market currently; amazing
platform and excited to see what they're going to do with this additional
funding!

------
chrixf
Lever is a fantastic product with a fantastic team. Recommended for stressed
out recruiting teams and hiring managers everywhere!

